

ip2geo info in PHP - cosmok
http://www.trk7.com/blog/programming/getting-visitor-location-in-php/
source of the script used to get the country of an online visitor.Demo here:<a href="http://play.trk7.com/ip.php" rel="nofollow">http://play.trk7.com/ip.php</a>
======
cosmok
demo here: <http://play.trk7.com/ip.php>

